# Pony shooting in PA



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

All I ask is WHY? WHY would someone, for no reason at all, shoot a kid's pony? With a foal at her side, never the less. For fun?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

This happened minutes from my house. So very sad.


----------



## Whiffer (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow. There's no words for the evil that has been expressed through this! Who would do something like this and why? 

This person should be locked up in jail for a long time. That poor little girl..


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

We had that family horse shot not far from my house here in MD in (I believe) October. I wonder if it's the same person may be, given PA is just 30 mins drive away... Heck, such people should sit in jail for 10 years! I can only imagine what those little kids feel... :evil:


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I was just asking myself what kind of sick person thinks it's fun to shoot some little kid's pony. I just glad that they left the colt, who must have been by his mother at the time.

Hopefully someone will come forward with information about whoever did this will rot in jail.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

How awful!


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

I feel so bad for that little girl... on the other hand she learned, mind you a little too early in life, just how cold people can be. Although I doubt she even understands what happened.... all she knows is that her pony is dead! So VERY WRONG!!


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

These kind of people make me sick. They have no souls and they don't think twice about who's life they're going to ruin by killing their pets. The poor little girl has to suffer because of the cruelty of the world. It's a shame she had to learn how dangerous and cold the world can be at her age. I hope this person is caught and served with a lot of time behind bars! :-x


----------

